# him do



## yakor

Мне непонятно происхождение и использование предложений типа "Someone does/did someone do" "I think him to come","He conciders him to come","He knows him to come","I heard him sing"..."I saw him run". Даже зная перевод они мне непонятны. Непонятна конструкция. Как правильно поставить вопрос от главного слова  к зависимому. По какому принципу и логике они построены..Может кто-то поможет мне в этом вопросе?


----------



## VicNicSor

"Someone does/did someone do" - сам не знаю что это означает.
"I think him to come","He conciders him to come","He knows him to come","I heard him sing"..."I saw him run" - прочитайте про complex object



> "Someone does/did someone do"


может быть have smb do или make smb do ?


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Непонятна конструкция. Как правильно поставить вопрос от главного слова  к зависимому. По какому принципу и логике они построены..Может кто-то поможет мне в этом вопросе?



У каждого языка своя логика. Английский язык - сжатый, упругий, экономичный. 

Я видел, как он бежал. Это по-русски.
Я видел его бежать. Это по-английски.

Кстати, интересный момент. 

I saw him run. Это значит, что я видел, как кто-то бежал и закончил данное действие, пока я на него смотрел.
I saw him running. Допустим, я сижу у окна. Я не смотрю на улицу. Поворачиваю голову и вижу человека, бегущего по улице. Я отворачиваюсь от окна. Когда я повернул голову, он бежал, когда я отвернулся, он продолжал бежать.

Можно передать эти нюансы посредством русского языка?


----------



## yakor

gvozd, с причастием понятно более менее.Но вот с инфинитивом....Я бы уж перевела  поближе к русскому языку. Я видел как ему бежать. Он знает, что ему прийти. Я слышал как ему петь. Он считает, что ему быть честным человеком. Хоть звучит коряво для современного русского, но тем не менее, хоть как-то объяснимо. (А может это даже использовалось когда-то?) Может это так используется странно в английском потому, что нет дательного падежа там?"  Но вот конструкция в предложениях  как." I asked him to come" или "I made him come" ясна. Хотя вроде одна и та же. Или разная?
"I ordered him to come" на вид одно и тоже, но "him" is an indirect object of "ordered" while "to come" is an direct. И тут все ясно. Чего не скажешь про те примеры., которые я не понимаю.


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Кстати, интересный момент.
> 
> I saw him run. Это значит, что я видел, как кто-то бежал и закончил данное действие, пока я на него смотрел.


Тогда может правильнее перевести это предложение глаголом совершенного вида? "Я видел что он прибежал"?


----------



## yakor

VikNikSor said:


> "Someone does/did someone do" - сам не знаю что это означает.
> "I think him to come","He conciders him to come","He knows him to come","I heard him sing"..."I saw him run" - прочитайте про complex object


Там нет того , что нужно мне. Общее ознакомление. Конструкция не ясна, хотя понятно как ее переводить надо. 
"Это общий вид предложения которое мне непонятно. "Someone does something someone (to) do"


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Я видел как ему бежать.



Нет, это что-то не то. Если перевести на понятный русский, то должно быть "я видел его бегущим". Или бежавшим.


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Тогда может правильнее перевести это предложение глаголом совершенного вида? "Я видел что он прибежал"?



Нет, это неправильно. Я видел, как он бежал, я просто констатирую факт. А куда он там прибежал, из подобных предложений совершенно неясно.


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Нет, это неправильно. Я видел, как он бежал, я просто констатирую факт. А куда он там прибежал, из подобных предложений совершенно неясно.


Да. ладно. Вы видели что он бежал и закончил бегать (прибежал), а куда не знаете. Что за ерунда! Вы видели что он шел и пришел, а куда тоже не знаете?


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> нет, это что-то не то. если перевести на понятный русский, то должно быть "я видел его бегущим". или бежавшим.


да я не о причастии говорю- об инфинитиве. по сравнению с вашим дословным переводом (я видел его бежать) мой вполне понятен. :d


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Да. ладно. Вы видели что он бежал и закончил бегать (прибежал), а куда не знаете. Что за ерунда! Вы видели что он шел и пришел, а куда тоже не знаете?



Для вас нет никакой разницы между "пришёл" и "перестал идти"?


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Для вас нет никакой разницы между "пришёл" и "перестал идти"?


Есть большая разница. Если он перестал идти, это не значит что он пришел. Хотя чаще всего, когда он пришел, то он заканчивает идти.  Или вы не согласны?
I saw him come. (Я видел, что он пришел) 
I saw him coming. (Я видел, что он шел) 
Или вы переводите их одинаково?


----------



## gvozd

Вы так изящно перепрыгиваете с глагола на глагол, что я с трудом успеваю следить за ходом вашей мысли. 

Глагол come - это "прибывать", "приходить". I saw him come - я видел, как он пришел или подошёл к чему-то или кому-то. Идти - это не come, это go или walk, близко по сути к run. И если их употреблять без дополнительных слов, то совсем непонятно, кто куда пришёл или прибежал.


----------



## yakor

как не крути  тот или этот глагол-все равно конструкция непонятна. какой глагол-не суть.  в русском я знаю есть похожая конструкция. 
"Не успеть мне вовремя" ну или типа того. Тут  она употребляется только после отрицания инфинитива . 
"Я понимал (что) ему не успеть вовремя. Я знал что ему не видать золотой медали. именно эти  фразы почему-то вспоминаются когда я вижу то о чем спрашиваю.... Вот еще.."Я видел что ему (не) хочется уходить\уйти".... итд 
Но это не объясняет тех предложений. Не тот набор глаголов.


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> в русском я знаю есть похожая конструкция.
> "Не успеть мне вовремя" ну или типа того. Тут  она употребляется только после отрицания инфинитива .
> "Я понимал (что) ему не успеть вовремя. Я знал что ему не видать золотой медали. именно эти  фразы почему-то вспоминаются когда я вижу то о чем спрашиваю.... Вот еще.."Я видел что ему (не) хочется уходить\уйти".... итд



Эти предложения не имеют никакого отношения к непонятной вам конструкции.


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Эти предложения не имеют никакого отношения к непонятной вам конструкции.


Я так не считаю, пока нет ответа, к какой конструкции это относится. Пусть даже она устарела в русском языке и не используется уже. Ваше "Я видел его бежать (или идти)" ничего не объясняет. Это не "его" а "ему" если на то пошло. "him" воспринимается не как отдельный direct object соответствующий дополнению в винительном падеже в русском, а как дополнение в дательном падеже.


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Ваше "Я видел его бежать (или идти)" ничего не объясняет. Это не "его" а "ему" если на то пошло.



Откуда это "ему" и что оно означает? Где вы его взяли вообще? Не нравится "я видел его бежать", думайте про "я видел его бегущим".


----------



## Ёж!

yakor said:


> Как правильно поставить вопрос от главного слова  к зависимому.


Кто сказал, что надо ставить вопрос? Если вы понимаете, 1) что эти конструкции означают ( 1: он чего-то пел, и 2: я слышал, как он пел), и 2) как они построены (глагол со смыслом восприятия управляет другим глаголом, который называет воспринимаемое действие), то просто пользуйтесь этим. Первое — семантика, второе — синтаксис; для понимания семантики и синтаксиса ставить управляющие вопросы не нужно.


----------



## gvozd

Вообще, Якорь, я не могу понять, в чем сложность. Предлоги в разных языках используются по-разному.

I saw him run - по-русски звучит "я видел, как он бежал". 

Для вас тогда, похоже, вообще все конструкции, которые не имеют аналогов в русском, тёмный лес?

He rides a bike. Это-то хоть понятно вам? Или нет - как это так? "Он ездит велосипед". He speaks Spanish. "Он говорит испанский".


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Откуда это "ему" и что оно означает? Где вы его взяли вообще? Не нравится "я видел его бежать", думайте про "я видел его бегущим".


Ему не поднять этот груз. Ему не выдержать это испытание...и тд
Я не могу думать о причастии, когда это инфинитив.


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Для вас тогда, похоже, вообще все конструкции, которые не имеют аналогов в русском, тёмный лес?
> 
> He rides a bike. Это-то хоть понятно вам? Или нет - как это так? "Он ездит велосипед". He speaks Spanish. "Он говорит испанский".


Не уходите в лес от данной темы. 
Если бы было не понятно, я бы спросила, не сомневайтесь.


----------



## gvozd

> Я не могу думать о причастии, когда это инфинитив.



Ваши убеждения не позволяют вам делать этого или что?


----------



## yakor

как вы заметили, когда причастие, это одно, когда инфинитив - другое. (смысл разный)В общем что говорить, ну нет так нет. На нет и суда нет.


----------

